# Quando começa finalmente o Outono?



## RMO (25 Out 2014 às 12:48)

Já não aguento este calor. É Verão desde Março e só houve um período de Outono durante uns 10 dias este mês. Será que vamos ter Verão no Natal? Só de olhar para a previsão meteorológica fico irado. Alguém que me explique este fenómeno por favor, porque se Portugal ficar com clima marroquino terei de emigrar para a Noruega!
Obrigado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2014 às 13:01)




----------



## camrov8 (25 Out 2014 às 13:04)

Bem em matéria de emprego ficavas melhor servido. Desde de Março? so se for por Lisboa cá por cima foi fresquinho. O que está a acontecer não é nada de estranho e é muito comum com a instabilidade inerente a esta época do ano, o que se passa é que estamos sobe uma massa de ar que vem do sahara daí os fins de tarde azulados. Acho que o calor é o menor dos teus males o ar esta cheio de areia do deserto e é um problema para quem tem problemas de asma e assim. É um fenómeno conhecido há muito tempo e que por acontecer perto do dia de S. Martinho  denomina-se Verão de são Martinho, por isso tá descansado que o fresquinho não deve tardar


----------



## Fratel (25 Out 2014 às 14:12)

Pois isto já cansa, já estou a começar a ficar farto do calor


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Out 2014 às 14:18)

já não aguento este sol e calor


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2014 às 14:25)




----------



## camrov8 (25 Out 2014 às 14:27)

a mim não me cansa nada e com esta conversa ja merece a abertura de um tópico já não aguento este calor de outono


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2014 às 14:27)

Ainda há pouco tempo só ficavas satisfeitos com 40ºC à sombra... Hahaha! Isto não dá para agradar a todos... Aproveitem da melhor maneira... Também tem coisas boas, não se gasta no aquecimento, não andamos enchouriçados em roupa, dá para ir aos tortulhos aos pinhais, ir à praia, fumar um cigarro confortavelmente na varanda...

AA ainda vamos ter muito durante o inverno... não stressem já|


----------



## Fratel (25 Out 2014 às 14:28)

Eu vi nos modelos GFS que o frio poderá chegar em Novembro, vamos ter que esperar


----------



## Fratel (25 Out 2014 às 15:06)

camrov8 disse:


> Bem em matéria de emprego ficavas melhor servido. Desde de Março? so se for por Lisboa cá por cima foi fresquinho. O que está a acontecer não é nada de estranho e é muito comum com a instabilidade inerente a esta época do ano, o que se passa é que estamos sobe uma massa de ar que vem do sahara daí os fins de tarde azulados. Acho que o calor é o menor dos teus males o ar esta cheio de areia do deserto e é um problema para quem tem problemas de asma e assim. É um fenómeno conhecido há muito tempo e que por acontecer perto do dia de S. Martinho  denomina-se Verão de são Martinho, por isso tá descansado que o fresquinho não deve tardar


E quando é que essa massa de ar nos pára de massacrar?


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2014 às 15:12)

Já tivemos uma amostra de Outono no inicio desta mês. Agora mais que isso se calhar já não devemos voltar a ter, a voltar alguma coisa será o inverno certamente seco e frio, caso venha chuva já será húmido e quase ameno.

Estava com esperança que os próximos dias arrefecesse a nível outonal, mas já não será nada disso.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Out 2014 às 15:22)

não deve demorar quando o AA estabilizar na sua posição de inverno o frio chega, os equinócios são alturas de grande confusão atmosférica com alturas de calor e chuva, daí o outono ser a melhor altura para os cogumelos pois adoram calor e humidade mas cuidado e aqui vai piada, um cogumelo venenoso é pior que o Ébola, todos os anos leio de mortes nesta época do ano é que basta errar um e destrói o fígado com sorte safam-se com um transplante não há remédio nem talheres de prata que ajudem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2014 às 15:26)

Pelo menos até dia 31 isto não vai mudar!
Creio que em 1996/97 foi mais ou menos a mesma coisa, muito calor nesta altura do ano, mas depois compensou, foi o ano da maior nevada que vi em Trás os Montes... daquelas de dias de neve no solo... aldeias isoladas e estudantes retidos em Chaves durante 3 dias sem poder subir às aldeias...
Quem sabe se repita em breve!


----------



## RMO (25 Out 2014 às 16:40)

Sim, resido na área de Lisboa, e por aqui o Verão começa em Março e por vezes termina apenas em Novembro (para mim, Verão = temperatura máxima igual ou > 20ºC). Preferia estar no Porto ou no norte de Portugal... Sempre deve ser menos forte o bafo desértico. É uma questão de gosto pessoal, gosto andar na rua e sentir a brisa gelada na face, de beber uma meia de leite ou chocolate quente enquanto faz frio na rua e o céu está nublado, etc. Algo que pelo menos na área de Lisboa só se pode disfrutar durante uns 2 ou 3 meses. E o meu ideal até seria temperatura máxima nunca superior a 10ºC e com poucos dias de céu limpo... E dias desses por aqui contam-se pelos dedos.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Out 2014 às 17:24)

bem ainda bem que o clima não vai com vontades pessoais a minha vida seria miserável com o teu gosto, não sei a idade que tens mas a Islândia é perfeito para ti se estiveres desempregado e fores qualificado pega no primeiro avião há um membro do fórum que está lá


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Out 2014 às 10:14)

E o calor e tempo seco já ultrapassam o dia 31 e entram por Novembro... 
Não há sinal de mudança no curto/medio prazo...


----------



## David sf (26 Out 2014 às 10:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> E o calor e tempo seco já ultrapassam o dia 31 e entram por Novembro...
> Não há sinal de mudança no curto/medio prazo...



É quase unânime, GFS, ECMWF e GEM mostram isso, que no início de novembro teremos finalmente o anticiclone nos Açores e as temperaturas começarão a descer para valores normais para a época (ou abaixo do normal). Alguma humidade também será possível, apesar de não ser um padrão atmosférico favorável a longos períodos  nem a grandes quantidades de precipitação.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2014 às 10:25)

Olhando as últimas runs, em especial do GFS/ECMWF não me parece que este tempo quente e seco dure muito mais, aliás para a semana já deverá chover, a partir do início do próximo mês provavelmente seremos afectados por alguns sistemas frontais causando precipitação em especial no Norte/Centro 

Naturalmente, e quanto a temperaturas, não serão aqueles dias frios, mas para isso temos tempo lá mais para Dezembro/Janeiro  ou até já em fins de Novembro, vamos ver.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Out 2014 às 10:34)

De facto está lá, mas só no final do 1º painel e 2º painel (ciência-ficção)... ou seja... vai mudar e adiar... é o que acontece quase sempre... o que vejo é que inclusivé no norte do país as temperaturas continuarão altas já nao apenas até dia 31, mas pelo menos até dia 3 de Novembro.


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2014 às 10:55)

o frio começa também a aparecer nos estados americanos da costa leste... não tardará a chegar cá.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2014 às 11:43)

A frente prevista pelo GFS para o dia 1 de Novembro parece ser bastante generosa:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Out 2014 às 15:52)

Noelia Rodríguez, no boletim meteo da TVG / MeteoGalicia, não deixou de referir a excepcionalidade do que se esta a passar neste momento:

http://www.crtvg.es/informativos/calor-na-tarde-do-domingo-917112


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Out 2014 às 12:05)

Verão desde Março? Aqui não. 
E acima de 20C não significa que seja Verão. 20C é mais Primavera


----------



## camrov8 (30 Out 2014 às 19:06)

o verão foi fraco e anormal e todos diziam que era normal, vem um são martinho mais longo e dores de cabeça e não sei mais o que


----------



## james (30 Out 2014 às 19:20)

camrov8 disse:


> o verão foi fraco e anormal e todos diziam que era normal, vem um são martinho mais longo e dores de cabeça e não sei mais o que



Sim , porque ter temperaturas a raiar os 30 graus tantos dias seguidos e a chegar a novembro é normalíssimo , não é ?  Só se for na tua terra .

Verão fraco e anormal ? O que é isso ?   

Mais rigor naquilo que se diz não fazia mal a ninguém .


----------



## camrov8 (30 Out 2014 às 19:54)

outubro anormal o que é isso? É tão rigoroso como o teu verão


----------

